# How to persuade kitten out of car engine?



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

No yummy food has helped. He/she goes from car to car in the parking lot getting into the engines and I haven't even seen him/her! Over 24 hours, I'm desperate...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh No! Poor kitten, its probably so scared...
Maybe a cardboard box, it could feel like it could hide in...with some food in it?
A live trap, camuflaged as a box??
I hope you get some more ideas from people! 
Sharon


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh strays mommy that's worrying indeed. I have no idea other than food how to persuade the kitten but could you post somewhere for people to check their engines before they start their car saying lost kitten? You can maybe play from 2 ways one being emotional and secondly as some people don't care about hurting the kitten that it could cause costly damage to their engine if caught in there. Also maybe try very late at night when the area is quiet and therefore more likely to come out? Hope others have ideas to help more


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Oh how absolutely terrible! The poor thing is probably terribly scared.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

It's probably too young to be able to eat from a bowl... 

I just saw one of his tiny paws. Looks like a couple weeks old. 

I think he drank a little of the water with pate that I had left him. Now I added a bowl of fresh, very fat (i.e. very low lactose) yoghurt. 

He's stopped crying (he cried on and off for over 24 hours, very loudly). My plan is, because it's now the weekend ahead, to go downstairs every hour for a visit till it trusts me enough to come out and then grab him in my hands and not let go till he's in my bathtub. Then from there, I don't know.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

We have our fingers and paws crossed you can persuade this little one out of hiding for its own good.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you so much, one really needs support in these cases...


----------



## akane (Jul 4, 2011)

Have something to put it in right away. I once laid there making meowing sounds and breaking hot dog up into teeny tiny pieces for 3 hours to get a kitten out. When I finally grabbed hold of her, despite not being old enough to wean so maybe 3 weeks old, she bit through my fingernail at the base. It split the whole thing and took years to grow out properly again. I still have a little triangle shaped indent where the nail bed starts. If grabbing potentially feral kittens, no matter how small, have a way to confine them fast or wear a light pair of gloves that will hopefully allow grabbing the kitten but at least reduce damage to your hands. Hot dog appeals to just about anything eating solid food. I've caught stray dogs, stray cats, and hiding chickens by hand with hotdog and have trapped possum and raccoon with hotdog bait. Always have a pack of hotdogs on hand.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you, kaliska! I think he's not weaned yet. But I think I managed to get a tiny bit of water into him. I will try hot-dogs. Do you think I should try replacement milk too? I cut out the edges of the cups. I'll wear 2 nylon gloves, one on top of the other. I don't have other gloves...


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

The replacement milk won't hurt and any liquid into the kitten has got to be a good thing esp with the temp here right now.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I haven't heard him in the last 14 hours. I always feel so bad inside when I can't save a cat, it's the worst part.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh I totally understand how you feel. But you have tried to help and that's more than an awful lot of people would do. Sending hugs


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you so much, Jenny. I try to think that his momma came to take him in the end or that he went back to his momma. This happened with another kitten 1.5 years ago. The then kitten went back to his family across the street after a couple days, where I've been pampering them to this day.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I sure hope you got him out! I just posted about Nubbins a kitten that got his paw lopped off in a wheel well.


----------

